
Tech’s Most Unlikely Venture Capitalist - doppp
https://medium.com/@pejmannozad/tech-s-most-unlikely-venture-capitalist-bb002488f297
======
gjmulhol
Pejman is a good dude with an amazing history.

------
smc-
Your story has the same ring to it as David Baasov, Canadian guy who took over
PokerStars. Story here:
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/nathanvardi/2014/12/01/the-
king-...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/nathanvardi/2014/12/01/the-king-of-
online-gambling-is-34/#f0689662b235)

Homeless, inspiring, success, ticks all the same boxes.

Pejman - Great history man, and even better story.

